# Black and white ebony muddler



## APBcustoms (Nov 25, 2014)

black and white ebony muddler for those rich bartenders.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks cool with the sap streaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 25, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> Looks cool with the sap streaks.



Thanks it wasn't totally dry so I'm hoping I don't get checking but it'll probably get trashed


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 25, 2014)

That is cool looking Austin !


----------



## TimR (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice. Almost looks laminated. I need to go look up muddler...not familiar with word or use.

Muddler...hmmm, ok I now know what it is. I guess the few bars I go in must just specialize in long-necks. Learn something new every day!


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 26, 2014)

TimR said:


> Nice. Almost looks laminated. I need to go look up muddler...not familiar with word or use.
> 
> Muddler...hmmm, ok I now know what it is. I guess the few bars I go in must just specialize in long-necks. Learn something new every day!



they used to make mojitos to mash the mint. we use them to mash blueberry, lime, and mint with rum and ginger beer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 26, 2014)

oh and i do them longer so you have a hand grip. its more comfortable and i think it looks better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2014)

I tended bar can't guess how many drinks I mixed and beers I served - never heard of a muddler. Nice piece of wood.


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 26, 2014)

Supeises no one knows what they are they are my most popular item right now 

Here is a video about them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah that won't fit in a long neck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 26, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Yeah that won't fit in a long neck



Just use one of your hairsticks tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 26, 2014)

When I hear the word "muddler" this is what pops into my mind:
http://i.Rule #2/Jnhyuww.jpg 

If I get strange looks from the person who said it I start thinking about other kinds of muddlers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 26, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> When I hear the word "muddler" this is what pops into my mind:
> http://i.Rule #2/Jnhyuww.jpg
> 
> If I get strange looks from the person who said it I start thinking about other kinds of muddlers.



Before I started making muddlers that's what I always associated with that word. I used to do fly tying back in highschool.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2014)

Austin, if it makes you feel any better - I knew what a muddler was. I've seen them used, but I've never used one. A good micro-brew beer is usually my drink of choice, and a muddler would be worthless there.

Good job on that B&W Ebony! Really like the looks of it - someday I'm going to have to get myself some B&W Ebony.


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 26, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Austin, if it makes you feel any better - I knew what a muddler was. I've seen them used, but I've never used one. A good micro-brew beer is usually my drink of choice, and a muddler would be worthless there.
> 
> Good job on that B&W Ebony! Really like the looks of it - someday I'm going to have to get myself some B&W Ebony.



amazon exotic hardwoods has awesome black and white ebony not dry though and it cracks really easily. im thinking about buying 5 blanks and shelfing them for a few years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> amazon exotic hardwoods has awesome black and white ebony not dry though and it cracks really easily. im thinking about buying 5 blanks and shelfing them for a few years



I just looked at their site.....They are ridiculously over priced on a bunch of their stuff. I can't imagine how they stay afloat....


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 3, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I just looked at their site.....They are ridiculously over priced on a bunch of their stuff. I can't imagine how they stay afloat....



Some of there prices are ok but some are crazy for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

